# Wargaming Bonuscodes [Zu Verschenken]



## Koko444 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe noch einige Bonuscodes für World of Tanks (XBOX+PC), World of Tanks Generals, World of Warplanes und World of Warships von der Gamescom übrig, die ich selbst nicht mehr brauche und deshalb hier gerne verschenken würde:

World of Tanks (PC)

3 x Einladungscodes: 
"T2 Light (Stufe 2) + 1 Garagen-Stellplatz + 7 Tage Premium + 1500 Gold"
2 x Bonuscodes:
"Chi-Nu Kai(Stufe 5) + 1 Garagen Stellplatz + 3 Tage Premium"

World of Tanks (XBOX 360 / ONE)

2 x Bonuscodes:
"M3 Light (Stufe 3) + 1 Garagen-Stellplatz + 1 Tag Premium"

World of Tanks Generals

3 x Bonuscodes:
"T-15 (Stufe 3) + PZ38H(F) (Stufe 3) + PZS35 (Stufe 3) + 3 Tage Premium"

World of Warships

2 x Einladungscodes:
"Diana (Stufe 2) + 1 Hafenplatz + 7 Tage Premium + 1000 Dublonen"
2 x Bonuscodes:
"Diana (Stufe 2) + 1 Hafenplatz + 3 Tage Premium + 300 Signale"

World of Warplanes + World of Tanks (PC) (*)

4 x Einladungscodes:
"T2 Light (Stufe 2) + 1 Garagen-Stellplatz" (WoT)
"FW 56 (Stufe 2) + 1 Hangar-Stellplatz" (WoP) 
"7 Tage Premium + 2.500 Gold"

3 x Bonuscodes:
"T-127 (Stufe 3) + 1 Garagen-Stellplatz" (WoT)
"KI-33 (Stufe 3) + 1 Hangar-Stellplatz" (WoP)
"7 Tage Premium + 300 Gold"

(*) Anmerkung: "Entweder ... oder ..."

Also bei Interesse einfach melden! Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst!


----------



## Knackinator (8. November 2015)

Hallo 
Ich Hätte gerne Den T-15 Bonus code für Die xbox


----------



## Koko444 (9. November 2015)

Knackinator schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich Hätte gerne Den T-15 Bonus code für Die xbox



PN mit dem Bonuscode ist raus!


----------



## betZii (14. November 2015)

Hey!

Ich fühle mich immer mies bei sowas! Hast du vielleicht noch einen WoWS Bonuscode mit "Diana (Stufe 2) + 1 Hafenplatz + 3 Tage Premium + 300 Signale" übrig?


----------



## Koko444 (15. November 2015)

betZii schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Ich fühle mich immer mies bei sowas! Hast du vielleicht noch einen WoWS Bonuscode mit "Diana (Stufe 2) + 1 Hafenplatz + 3 Tage Premium + 300 Signale" übrig?



Klar! PN mit dem Bonuscode ist raus!


----------



## Typhalt (17. November 2015)

Servus,

hast du noch den "Diana (Stufe 2) + 1 Hafenplatz + 7 Tage Premium + 1000 Dublonen" über? Würde mich freuen


----------



## Koko444 (18. November 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hast du noch den "Diana (Stufe 2) + 1 Hafenplatz + 7 Tage Premium + 1000 Dublonen" über? Würde mich freuen



Natürlich! Und für einen gleichgesinnten BVBler sowieso


----------



## Typhalt (19. November 2015)

Koko444 schrieb:


> Natürlich! Und für einen gleichgesinnten BVBler sowieso



Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Petschy (28. Januar 2016)

Hallo 
Ich Hoffe du Hast auch noch ein code für mich 
Hätte Gerne denn M3 Light Für die xbox


----------

